# I couldn't resist



## compur (Mar 15, 2009)

I found this Canon TLb at a swap meet this morning.  It was in such nice
condition I couldn't resist.







Meter and shutter are working well and it's very clean with few marks.  It
needs new light seals but that's to be expected with cameras of this
vintage and it will be easy to do on this model.

The TLb was marketed as the "economy" version of the FTb.  Top shutter
speed is 1/500 vs the FTb's 1/1000 and it lacks a few other FTb niceties.
These cameras can be had for peanuts these days as most people opt for
the fancier FTb or later models. But, I find the TLb's features to be quite
adequate for my purposes and finding a pristine classic Canon of any type
is not so easy these days.

 Besides, I'm a sucker for a pretty face.


----------



## dinodan (Mar 15, 2009)

Lovely!  When were those produced?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 16, 2009)

dinodan said:


> Lovely! When were those produced?


 

This is only a guess, but since it looks almost identical to my Yashica TL Electro, I'm going to say the early to mid 1970's.


----------



## compur (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, it was introduced in the mid 1970s.  Not sure how long it was in
production.  It was one of the first Canons to use the "FD" style lenses
along with the FTb.  It can also use the earlier "FL" lenses with stop-
down metering (you stop the lens down to shooting aperture to take
your meter reading).


----------



## fred0000 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice, looks to be in really good shape, what did you pick it up for if you dont mind my asking? i just picked up a FTb today and was wondering if i got an alright price  mine looks like its been dropped, body is mint, lense has a nice ding in it.
nice find


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2009)

A beauty compur, When I bought mine it was equally as visually stunning. My light seals where (and still are) in exelent shape, however my meter is two stops off and wile out on a walk with my GF I seem to have lost the top of the SS dial, the little plate with the speeds on it. 



dinodan said:


> Lovely!  When were those produced?



It was marketed outside Japan from September 1974 until it was replaced by the AE-1 in April 1976 however it's production run continued, because in April 1976 the TLb was released in japan...it's a bit of an odd ball that way, I don't think anyone outside of Canon knows exactly when production stopped on this one.


----------



## compur (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks.  

I would think you could get a parts camera on eBay for little $ to
replace that missing piece.


----------



## Battou (Mar 19, 2009)

compur said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would think you could get a parts camera on eBay for little $ to
> replace that missing piece.



Yeah I have been thinking about that for a wile now, I know I could but it's a question of if I should....I've been spending too much money on gear lately and I am supposed to be saving.

I still use the camera periodically, in fact I had it in use last week when I needed it to serve backup when I had a couple of camera malfunctions. She still performed admirably....except I forgot to compensate for the meter lol.


----------



## compur (Mar 19, 2009)

Battou said:


> Yeah I have been thinking about that for a wile now, I know I could but it's a question of if I should....I've been spending too much money on gear lately and I am supposed to be saving.



You and me too! 

One thing I do when I need a part is I buy a parts camera, remove the
part I need and then combine the remaining camera with some other
parts cameras I have accrued and sell them as a "parts/repair lot" on eBay 
to recoup my costs.  You can stuff a number of bodies in a flat rate USPS 
box and ship anywhere in the USA for about $11 which makes it viable
for the buyer. Sometimes I even make $ on the deal.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Battou (Mar 19, 2009)

compur said:


> You and me too!
> 
> One thing I do when I need a part is I buy a parts camera, remove the
> part I need and then combine the remaining camera with some other
> ...



I've considered that option as well, but I currently have so few cameras that require such attention it is impracticle. It would take some time to build up enough cameras to do so with. As time goes by I may very well start doing just that though.


----------

